# shaker table



## alloy2 (Jan 24, 2016)

This particular saker table is used to size oysters, the smaller oysters passing through the screen are held back at the nursery while the larger oysters relocated to the beds where they will mature.

What caught my attention is the simplicity of which the table is made to oscillate, a short piece from the end of the shaft was cut off then welded back with an offset.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1a7XdXJj-8


----------



## darinventions (Jan 24, 2016)

The offset will create a elliptical motion which might work well for its purpose but won't work very well for separating any kind of concentrates...to separate concentrates with a table ,the table must move back&forth on a stable horizontal plain...if it moves up&down to much your material will just dance around about in a random manner...now however this would work well for a set of classifying screens so your idea does indeed have merit


----------

